# Hap's and their growth rates



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all, im just wondering how long it takes Hap's in general to reach their full size?

Long story short, I have a 135 gal tank with an Fx5, with Haps and some mbuna, might be slightly over-populated in all honesty. *** had most of these males 1.5yr or so and the majority of these fish are only 4.5"-5" max. Tank consists of roughly 3 Hap Ahli's, 5 of the Protomelas variety, 3 Copidachromis, 2 Blue Dolphins (Moorii's), and maybe 25 smaller 3" mbuna (labs, acei etc).

Im just curious because none of the Haps have really grown at all in the last 6 months and supposidly some of these guys can reach 8", 9" or even 10".

Is the tank over-stocked? are they growing at a normal rate? have i stunted their growth? or do these guys just need more time to grow an additional 2"-3"?

Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Different species grow at different rates. Their rate of growth will be dependent upon their dominance position in the tank, the water quality, amount and types of food, and sometimes genetics. It just takes time sometimes, so don't worry about it.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

bartho14 said:


> Long story short, I have a 135 gal tank with an Fx5, with Haps and some mbuna, might be slightly over-populated in all honesty. I've had most of these males 1.5yr or so and the majority of these fish are only 4.5"-5" max. Tank consists of roughly 3 Hap Ahli's, 5 of the Protomelas variety, 3 Copidachromis, 2 Blue Dolphins (Moorii's), and maybe 25 smaller 3" mbuna (labs, acei etc).


I only ask this because I would love to have some haps with mbuna in a 125 if I could pull it off; when you say "labs, acei etc," what species and in what numbers are the "etc?"

Thanks,

kevin


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Kevin, you can have Haps with mbuna in a 125.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm thinking mbuna like Labeotropheus, Metriaclima and Tropheops.

But in order to not hijack the thread, I'll post my dream stock list for critique when it gets closer to reality.

kevin


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

Haps will grow in spurts. Im not sure on your feeding, etc, but here is what I do, and my fish always grow pretty fast and chubby

water temp about 77 degree
25-30% water change at least 1 time weekly, sometimes more if Im bored

i add aquarium salt, which seems to keep their bodies strong, colours vibrant and healthy

i throw in 25 or 30 feeders once a month (ruby reds). i think it keeps them interrested and senses acute

food is freeze dried mysis daily, and colour bits 2 - 3 times a day. My fish breed alot as well

List:

Bucchochromis rhodesii
champsochromis caeruleus
spolonotus tanzania liuli
aristochromis christi
phenicholus tanzania


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

We have a Hap Mbuna mix. They were inna smaller tank together and got along fine except for the yellow labs. They would eat the fry which was not a problem but then we noticed some of the two inchers AWOL so out came the labs and everyone gets along great. We now have a 30G tank with about 40 labs, gots to do something with that.

I am surprised at them being under 6 inches after a year. Our C. borleyes grew to ~ 7-8 inches in that time and the venustus are pushing 8" in the same time frame. They are in a tank with bumblebees, kenyis, arrogant zebras , callainos and a auratus and johanni. On occasion there is all out war but that is more a rarity and the nipped fins heal.


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey all, thanks for your postings. Hate to sound like a complete noob here, but last nite i found my male Taiwan Reef dead at the bottom of the tank, for reasons i have no idea, only the second death in a 1.5yr. Long story short, i never catch these guys, but when removing the dead guy i decided to measure him out of curiousity and was shocked to see he was a little over 6". So perhaps i understated their sizes to begin with. Sorry about that, guess theyre growing quite normally after all.


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

*ridley25*
Hey Kevin,
Ya with a 5-6ft long aquarium you'd be fine with mixing haps and mbuna, no problem. BUT, dont choose overly aggressive mbuna, thats the only way i can see it being a problem. I went against all convention and added a plethora of different mbuna which is not recommended, but it still works bc they all grew up from a young age.

Roughly what mbuna i have:
-5 yellow labs
-6 blue acei's
-1 black acei
-1 perlmutt
-1 kingsizei (pure evil this one)
-3 msobo's
-3 elongatus

-6 peacocks
-10 haps

cheers


----------

